# File naming changed



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2017)

The file naming for my 5D IV has always started with 2B.... But, for my custom settings it has changed to _B..., and is unaltered for the standard settings. In the menus, the file numbering still states 2B... for the custom settings. I don't know what I have changed to have a _ instead of a 2. How to I change it back?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2017)

You have set the color space in the camera to Adobe RGB rather than the default SRGB. That causes all naming to start with a dash or underscore, I forget which


----------



## AlanF (Jan 8, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You have set the color space in the camera to Adobe RGB rather than the default SRGB. That causes all naming to start with a dash or underscore, I forget which



Thanks! I was puzzled.


----------

